# two females can go together right? pics too!!!



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have my two females in my tank, they at first kinda squablled.
they didnt fight just the bigger one was following the little one around a little bit, flaring at her. they seem to be fine now but i just want to make sure.
the first one is Ginger, the second is a crowntail, Mary-Ann


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

IME, they will do okay until they reach breeding age. But, you could add a third and it would even out any aggression.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks i will get one tomorrow, or thursday when the other batch comes in.


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

Actually it's not recommended to only have two females together. You'll need atleast 3 so they can establish a pecking order, otherwise yours alpha female will always be picking on the other one.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh i see, yeah i guess i will go get one today if i can


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

What size tank are they in?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

10 gallon with 4 others


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a good idea. While housing females is possible, its not to be done but by the most experienced keepers. Females fight just like males do. You could keep 5 in a 10 gallon tank but it needs A LOT of plant cover for fish to retreat to. Even then you'll most likely ewnd up with sick/dead fish.


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

I've kept females bettas together forever and have always had a pretty peaceful tank. And I only have 3 plastic plants and one little tree log in a 20 gallon, there has never been any serious fighting other then if I add females that have jarred for awhile. I have been keeping females togther ever since I've had bettas, and that's been along time, so it's not only for expeirenced people. You just have to watch your tank and make sure no one is getting beat up to bad.

What are the 4 other fish?


----------



## alphabetta (Apr 26, 2006)

I have three bettas together right now, and they are all over breeding age. They are fine, and never seem to bother eachother. But it's good to monitor them and make sure one isn't overly agressive or anything. Two will probably most likely fight.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they been peacful towards eachother.
i have been checking the tank very often and they dont seem to care. also when my guppy had the fry a little bit of a crisis went on so i had to put all of the fish in the fry net, they didnt care then either


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

As with any fish, supervise the introductions and watch them carefully for a couple days. It is normally fine to have several females together. There are times when there will be an overly aggressive female, but they are normally okay.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Echo said:


> I've kept females bettas together forever and have always had a pretty peaceful tank. And I only have 3 plastic plants and one little tree log in a 20 gallon, there has never been any serious fighting other then if I add females that have jarred for awhile. I have been keeping females togther ever since I've had bettas, and that's been along time, so it's not only for expeirenced people. You just have to watch your tank and make sure no one is getting beat up to bad.
> 
> What are the 4 other fish?


There is always someone who points out the exception to the rule..............

Just how long have you been keeping bettas. Sounds like you're more experienced than you let on


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

Uhm, I don't even know  I guess long enough for me to forget! Most female's a very peaceful, esp. the ones from the PS that's grown up in a community. The problems arise when you take females that's been jarred for a long time, then you better expect some fighting!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Echo said:


> The problems arise when you take females that's been jarred for a long time, then you better expect some fighting!


BINGO! It is best when you can get them from the same spawn and have been in a growout tank together since hatch. However, since most probably these are LFS or Wal-Mart, exercise caution. Give them plenty of cover (as suggested above) and let them sort out their territory.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

so do you think i outta get another female?? i checked today but they were sold out. but my LFS is getting a batch in tomorrow, so i ccan get one then


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually.... I know of several people (including myself) who keep female betta sorority tanks just fine. I have a cycled 10g with 5 females in it currently, and I've done up to 9 of them in the tank at one time. You just have to introduce them into the tank correctly and let them decide who will be the alpha - it's no big deal. Occasionally you will wind up with one nasty little hag that has to be pulled, but in my 14 (or 15, not quite sure) months of keeping a female betta tank I've really enjoyed them, and everyone gets along just peachy. In fact, there have been a couple of times when one of my girls has come down with some sort of issue and had to be quarantined, and she sulked the entire time she was away from the other girls. Here's what it looks like right now:









the issue comes in when you try to mix female bettas with other kinds of fish - and even then they seem to do fine for the most part. And don't ever EVER mix male and female bettas together. THAT makes my skin crawl.

OH - and yes, you definitely need to get more than 2 females in that tank.
I would get at LEAST 2 more - but when you add the new ones, you will need to remove the 2 existing ones in the tank and rearrange the decor. they've already established their "territories" and unless you mix it up and force them to find their turfs again, there WILL be fighting.

My guess is yo'ure not having issues *yet* with the 2 females being together cuz of the other fsih that are in the tank with them. what are the other fish?

Oh yeah, and except for the one purple beauty you see in the tank, all my girls came from WalMart or Petworld.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Now I see. Purchasing lfs bettas is a completely different scenario. They are for a lack of a better term, old. THey don't care as long as they get food  Try doing that with 4 month old betta females


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

This probably wasn't a good idea but I kept a male and 2 female bettas in my community tank all of them were fine togethar


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

You really have to get to know your bettas individually. Like everyone else had already said-you need more than 2 females. But some are more docile than others. Like for example, I have one betta who practically refuses to be in a community tank-I cant add any fish or he will attempt to kill them, while I have another who lives contently in a community tank-so it really depends on your individual bettas. But good luck. ;-)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Even when you think you know your fish... things can still surprise you. My father kept a male and female betta together in a community tank for over a year and never had a problem. No nips.. nothing. He came home one day and one had killed the other.


----------

